# GT: Game 3 - Clippers vs. Wolves 11/5



## Weasel

<center>







vs.









Sat Nov 5
7:30 PM
TV: KTLA, NBATVHighDef
</center>


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW

Good thing Sonics beat them in OT tonight, KG played 40+ minutes along with big minutes for their other starters. Kandi was horrible nothing new, but I love watching him do his part to lose games. 
I like our chances tomorrow.


----------



## Weasel

I like our chances too since all the starters got to rest last game and the Wolves will be tired from OT and traveling.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

im expecting a somewhat ez W because....

-wolves starters/team fell in OT yesterday at sonics, AND had to get to LA by 1:30 AM
-all clip starters played less than 30 min, everyone should be well rested
-maggette to play tomorrow?
-home game

dang weasel u beat me to it. o well, everyone has high expectations tomorrow, should be a good game


----------



## Wilmatic2

I'm anticipating a well played game tomorrow. I hope Sam goes kamikaze on the Wolves tomorrow and shows up his former team. Don't the Clippers play the Wolves back to back? Give us a win Clippers!


----------



## M-Blade

I really hope Maggette is ready to play tomorrow... it'd be nice for him to play in front of the home crowd for his first game back.
I believe Clips will win this one... but unless they really outplay the Wolves tomorrow i'm not going to guarantee a victory for the game at Minnesota.


----------



## Weasel

I seriously wonder how well Cassell is going to do. The man out on a mission and will probably do what ever he can to prove to the Wolves that it was a mistake to trade him.


----------



## yamaneko

I actually want maggette to stay out for another week at least. It will allow singleton to continue to get valuable time agaainst starters from the other teams, plus as lalwer mentioned tonight, the injury maggette has is one of the most likely to actually turn into a more serious one that could sideline him up to a couple of months. So in this situation they said its best until he is completely healed. 

I would like to see mccarty get back on track though. i think he should be on the active roster over korolev. We have a great bench of deffensive wings with mccarty, qross, and singleton. 

Mccarty supposedly still cant even grip a basketball though, becuase of that cut. Must be a bad cut...

wonder if wilcox will get even more time tonight after his great last game. He probably would be getting all of kamans minutes, if it wasnt for kamans incredible defense.


----------



## yamaneko

i bet if the game goes to crunch time, and cassell hits a big shot or two, we might see him do his famous "juggling of his balls" gesture that he has done in the past, showing that hes got balls or whatever....especially after the twolves said in the media that they were hoping "jaric would bring toughness to the position." That would be classic.


----------



## Darth Bryant

No reason the Clippers shouldn't win. They will have plenty of rest. They are at home. They have a better team. KG is amazing, but the rest of the slackers next to him are somewhat worthless. I say Clips by 10.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique

[ I believe Clips will win this one... but unless they really outplay the Wolves tomorrow i'm not going to guarantee a victory for the game at Minnesota.[/QUOTE]

I've never seen a team outplayed another team and lose, well not in basketball atleast. I've seen in soccer. Well anyway I guaranteed a clipper victory tomorrow. As a matter of fact, I'll bet anyone 200 points that they'll win.


----------



## Weasel

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=213400


----------



## yamaneko

too lazy to look it up...if we actually do win, when is the last time we started off the season 3-0?


----------



## qross1fan

heres q's oh so popular incorrect prediction:

Clippers 104
Wolves 102

Game goes right down to the wire, Cass makes a trey putting Clips ahead by 2 with 5 seconds left, ex-clipper Marko Jaric wants to be the hero, takes a buzzard beating trey and misses. 

Sam Cassell: 21 Points, 14 Dimes
Elton Brand: 12 Points, 15 Boards, 3 Blocks
Kevin Garnett: 28 Points, 6 Boards, 6 Dimes, 2 Blocks

James Singleton off the bench: 11 Points, 9 Boards, 2 Blocks, 1 Steal 4/5 Shooting, 1/1 from the Line in 19 minutes


----------



## jcwla

yamaneko said:


> too lazy to look it up...if we actually do win, when is the last time we started off the season 3-0?


The '75-'76 Braves started 4-0.
Ten years later, the '85-'86 LAC's started 5-0.
Twenty years later...?


----------



## sheefo13

Wolves Game Thread :wave:


----------



## yamaneko

qrich, how about about instead, we have somethign that us clipper fans are used to, "Jaric as the clock winds down, wildly heads toward the basket, and throws up from the baseline, an off balance one handed shot that barely grazes the rim.."


----------



## Starbury03

That would be funny.


----------



## qross1fan

yamaneko said:


> qrich, how about about instead, we have somethign that us clipper fans are used to, "Jaric as the clock winds down, wildly heads toward the basket, and throws up from the baseline, an off balance one handed shot that barely grazes the rim.."


hmm i will not mind that either . . but remember 2 seasons ago i think it was when we could've beat the kings AND pacers on back to back nights . . but Jaric's shoe fell off? that would be funnier


----------



## Weasel

How many points do you guys think Cassell will off tonight?


----------



## Darth Bryant

yamaneko said:


> qrich, how about about instead, we have somethign that us clipper fans are used to, "Jaric as the clock winds down, wildly heads toward the basket, and throws up from the baseline, an off balance one handed shot that barely grazes the rim.."



As bad as Jaric is.. He is still a starter on a team.. Where as someone else probably wont even be in the NBA after this season. :raised_ey 


P.S. I might go to tonights game, and I'll try to remember to boo Goldwire to send the management a stern message. :biggrin:


----------



## italianBBlover

I want to see Singleton posterizing KG


----------



## MicCheck12

i garantee any1 that singletin will be the best kept secret in the nba for a long time


----------



## sertorius

yamaneko said:


> "Jaric as the clock winds down, wildly heads toward the basket, and throws up from the baseline, an off balance one handed shot that barely grazes the rim.."



Better yet, with the T-wolves down 3, and 22 seconds to go, Jaric to inbound the ball for the big possession of the game, 5... 4... 3... 2... 1... turnover! Just like old times.


----------



## Kapt Clipper

Weasel said:


> How many points do you guys think Cassell will off tonight?


i say about 100...every quarter will be the 4th for sam tonite and he'll want the ball back to emphasize the fact he is still a big time playa...btw, did you see cat cheese salim's shot last nite?(welcome to the nba)...he still managed what 15 pts? but with all our defensive plays i couldn't help smiling knowing that we'll win more games just by our d...i hope coach mike continues with the rotations utilizing as many players as possible (including yarik & goldwire)...playing limited minutes compared to none at all will result in more confidence and play execution when they're called into duty...clippers by 5


----------



## qross1fan

Cassell: 29 Points, 9 Dimes, 4 TO's

Jaric: 11 Points, 5 Dimes, 3 Steals, 7 TO's


----------



## 14HipClip

Clips - 93
wolves - 87

The Clips D is real impressive.
and
Depth... they can go deep with players so when guys are on the court..they can go for it and they don't have to worry about foul trouble. 
This is truly a TEAM.
DEFENSE is what is making this a real TEAM.

I'm impressed with this team.

Sam - 37 points, 9 assists, 8 boards, 2 steals, 30 minutes
Kaman - 11 points, 9 boards.
Brand - 13 points, 11 boards.
Mobley - 14 points, 8 assists.
Ross - 4 points, 3 steals, 2 blocks
Singleton - 9 points, 9 boards
Wilcox - 6 points, 5 boards, 3 blocks

wolves..
Olowojunkie - 3 points, 2 boards, 6 fouls, 1 hang-nail
Marko - 18 points, 0 assist, 9 turnovers, 8 boards.
Madsen - 2 points, 6 boards
Hassell - 12 points, 4 assist, 4 boards.
KG - 44 points, 15 boards, 10 assist
bench - 9 points, 1 board, 10 turnovers

Okay..
I'll be real...
this game shouldn't be close.. T-wolves only have KG... and that's it..
Clips have 8 quality players (when healthy) and 5 solid bench/role players.
Anyone notice Korolev looking like a raw Magic Johnson at the point... i mean raw... he may turn out to be what Odom never did for the Clips..
:raised_ey


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re:*

well, even though we won throughout yesterday....i dont think we played at our peak

AND WE STILL WON

and scoring distribution was great, i think Corey should get some minutes tonight just to

see how hes coming along 

and well yea, WOW Sam should really show the Wolves for trading him, i think he will 

he might even talk a lil trash    

James Singleton im really really liking him, his work ethic is amaaazing, rebounds, doesnt quit

aaaaaaand hes a shooter  

one thing i would like to see more, although we havent needed it, they should start shooting

some more 3s, cuz i noticed alot of NBA teams should like 15-20 3s a game, and they usually win

if they make atleast 35% of them, if it werent for the Sonics 15 3s or so the other game

we would have blown em out since the beggining 

Danny Ewing, he is really impressing me too, making Js, Q Ross ive loved him defensively and offensive

since last year....he is very consistent and his D is amazing OH MAN IM SO EXCITED STILL!!!!

ahhhh gonna be great atmosphere in tonights game  

anyway SEE YOU GUYS AFTER THE GAME!!!! GO CLIPS


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re:*

oh yeah, Korolev, did you guys see the suits the rookies wore hahhaha

ahhh funny, James Singleston's hahahah   


anyway Korolev, ive heard alot about him, but i hope he actually becomes the type of player

they want him to...


i wish he would have atleast shot it once yesterday to see, his first pass was sloppy....


whats this guy supposed to do , is he a shooter? drive to the hoop? what exactly 

does he do ....

by the way, im sooo happy my boy Wilcox is getting PT !

he deserves it, and as long as he keeps playing well i think they should keep on giving him the minutes


----------



## Toilets 4 Sale

im excited to see marko and the kandi man not ball it up as usual!


----------



## alexander

Jaric will destroy Cassell

Who wants to bet


----------



## DaFranchise

alexander said:


> Jaric will destroy Cassell
> 
> Who wants to bet


Are u kidding me? CLips win by 10 tonight. Im expecting a blowout.


----------



## Wilmatic2

alexander said:


> Jaric will destroy Cassell
> 
> Who wants to bet


No way. Cassell will be all up in Jaric's face tonight.


----------



## DaFranchise

Sam is gonna drop 30 on Marko tonight. Sam has been looking forward to this game the day he got traded. He didnt play much last night and will be well rested. I see Sam having a huge game.


----------



## Wilmatic2

DaFranchise said:


> Sam is gonna drop 30 on Marko tonight. Sam has been looking forward to this game the day he got traded. He didnt play much last night and will be well rested. I see Sam having a huge game.


Yeah, thats what I'm talking about!


----------



## Weasel

I won't be around for the game but will be catching the game else where. :cheers:


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Brand with 3 fouls and the 1st quarter isn't even over yet...crap. :curse:


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Mobley starting to feel it.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Halftime... I guess I'll do the play by play for the second half.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW

I stayed home all weekend for clipper bball. lol

How many points does Jaric have at half? I think 2.


----------



## Free Arsenal

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> I stayed home all weekend for clipper bball. lol
> 
> How many points does Jaric have at half? I think 2.


2 points, 2 fouls. :biggrin:


----------



## qross1fan

wow i missed the first half, but looking at the box score, doesnt seem like we should have the lead . . i mean Brand just 2 rebounds when mobley leads the team with 7? wow . . Singleton still solid . .4/3 in 7 minutes


----------



## Free Arsenal

Brand was having Foul trouble early on, which is why he didn't get his rebounds, it was because he had to gaurd Garnett.


----------



## qross1fan

oh thanks for clearing that up . . cmon clips lets go 3-0 for first time in 20 years!!


----------



## Darth Bryant

Cassell and Mobley shooting a little stagnet in the second, hopefully they will take better shot attempts in the second half of the game.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Garnett gets a shot off, and now Cassel brings it up to Ross, brand returns.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Kandi man scores. 48-51 Clippers lead


----------



## Free Arsenal

Mobley drives and scores, 53-41


----------



## Free Arsenal

Garnett again... :curse: 

and garnett rebounds again wally is fouled and goes to the line.. :curse:


----------



## Free Arsenal

wally hits both, lead is 1 point..

Clippers need a hoop

Brand! On the inside!


----------



## Free Arsenal

Brand rebounds from a Jaric miss and sends it to Mobley who banks it in, now a 5 point game.

Garnett with the ball and he shoots and makes it... 3 point game again.

Cassell takes it down, and Mobley shoots and makes!


----------



## Free Arsenal

Kandi man misses and mobley comes again shoots and misses.

Marko to garnett, in and out rebound by brand.

Kaman on the inside, banks it in. 7 point game. Foul on Ross..


----------



## Free Arsenal

Hassel scores, and lead is now 5...

Brand shoots, and misses, Ross rebounds and puts it up to get blocked by Garnett.

Out of bounds.

Oliwakandi fouls and ross brings in again.

Catino to ross to cassel to brand and to cassell again who hits it off balance.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Marko misses and Clippers score on the other end with Kaman, now up 9.
garnett on the inside and he's blocked with foul.... kaman with 4 fouls.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Garnett misses the first. And Rebraca comes in for Kaman.

Garnett misses the second, and brand gets rebound.

Cassell with the ball, throws it to mobley for three, BINGO!


----------



## Free Arsenal

Brand gets 3rd foul...

Los Angeles by 12 time out by Minnesota.


----------



## Free Arsenal

I'm getting worried about Brand now.. we need him in the 4th quarter to win. Well we need Sam, but Brand is integral.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Trent at foul line, he misses first, makes second.

68-57

Cassel comes to front court, and brand backs-up against madson, rebraca gets a loose ball foul. Garnett at the line.

He makes first and second.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

4 fouls on Kaman and Brand.


----------



## Darth Bryant

This is the type of shooting nights that I fear from Mobley. Yikes, he has taken so many bad shots that have resulted in the wolves scoring that its a little disconcerting.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Mobley puts up a bad shot, and Clippers force a turnover, Ross with the interception and forces a 3rd foul on Garnett.

Cassell walks the ball up court, misses a three.

Madsen with a dunk over cassell

Mobley travels again..


----------



## Free Arsenal

Jaric drains a 2, 5 point game.

Mobley misses and Brand rebounds and gets fouled over a pump fake.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

crap, now only ahead by 4.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Wow, another travel on Mobley... Followed by Jaric with the shot to bring it within 5. Then another HORRIFIC shot attempt by Mobley.... Luckly got bailed out by a smart play by Brand.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Brand hits the First.

Brand hits the second, back to 7 point game.

Rebound brand of a miss.

Ross trips when he runs, and he calls a time out, but a jump ball is called.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Brand is playing great ball tonight despite some of his teammates.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Time out, oh well, Clippers can't win if they play like this against the Spurs or Rockets. I'm afraid to see how they play on their road trip.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Free Arsenal said:


> Time out, oh well, Clippers can't win if they play like this against the Spurs or Rockets. I'm afraid to see how they play on their road trip.



Yeah, its getting ugly.. Its not so much the ball movement as it is the shot selection. Cassell and Mobley have taken to many bad shots in the second and third quaters, and they keep resulting in wolves baskets. Elton has kept them from losing the lead with aggressive rebounding and shooting, but it wouldnt be so hard if Mobley would look to make the extra pass.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Jump ball between Madsen and Ross, Madsen wins.

Carter misses and Ross rebounds. Cassell brings it up and giveds it to Mobley. Rebraca gives it back to Cassell who gives it back to Rebraca who shoots a turn around and makes it.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Stupid foul Mobley made on Jaric. Ugh, I saw that coming a as soon as he setup at the top of the key.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Three fouls on Cuttino, and Jaric goes to the foul line.

Crowd boos as Jaric makes first. Jaric gets second.

Brand advances the ball, and cassell shoots it. Miss and Brand goes for rebound and gets fouled.

Cassell draws a Charge before ball is inbounded, I think he flopped but haha... :biggrin: 

Cassell hits first free throw.

Cassell hits second.


----------



## Darth Bryant

God, Sam stop shooting right now. Your not making anything. :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Free Arsenal

Hudson makes it.

Cassell misses another and Ross rebounds.

Ross misses, Brand rebounds and scores, Clippers by nine.

Mobley gets 3rd foul.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Bad Cassell turnover to end the third.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Madsen misses two and Hudson draws a flop foul.

Singleton in, Rebraca and brand out.

Wolves don't get a shot off, and Clippers up by 9 going into 4th.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Brand with 5 fouls is dangerous.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Brand starts the fourht with Ewing bringing it up court.

Singleton in, and misses...

Griffin with rebound.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

time to buckle the seatbletss


----------



## Free Arsenal

Hudson hits a shot.

Clippers trying to go against the Zone. Can't score again and Carter brings it up.

Brand rejected griffith.

Another miss.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Brands a beast tonight.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Uh oh 4 point game.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Ross turnover.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Hudson hits a three and it's a 4 point game. Wolves on 5-0 run.

Ewing to Wilcox, miss and singleton rebound.

Charge foul on Ross...

Clippers remain scoreless in 4th quarter.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

up by 4 only now.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Foul against timberwolves griffin.

8:58 to go 76-72 Clippers... we need to win by 5 damn it. :curse:


----------



## Darth Bryant

Another charge. :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Free Arsenal

Ewing with 3rd Charge against Hudson...

Kaman coming back in soon.

Wilcox rebounds and Clipper dodge another bullet.

Mobley scores first points, big shot.

Hudson responds.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Wow, mobley took and made a good shot? :clap:


----------



## Darth Bryant

Jaric playing good defense on Mobley that play.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Mobley with another air ball...

Hudson gets a foul from Mobley, 5 fouls...

Kaman in and KG back, Cassell coming in for Ewing and the Starters are on the court.

Man, we just have to win this...

hudson makes first, Ewing comes back in for Mobley.


----------



## Darth Bryant

ET with another 3 point bomb, resulting in the wolves making the game a tie.


----------



## Free Arsenal

hudson makes both and cassell brings up the ball, misses three and brand gets it back onlhy to miss again.

Garnett ties the game.

Ewing with the big bucket! 80-78.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

crap...tied


----------



## Darth Bryant

EWING! Wow, he is so damn clutch for a Rookie.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Garnett misses, shot clock violation and Clippers get the ball back. Crowd is into it now.

Kaman dunks from assist from Ewing.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Great defense, resulting in a shot clock violation. PLEASE SAM, TAKE SMART SHOTS NOT FORCED ONES.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Hell ya! Turnover on Garnett!


----------



## Darth Bryant

Brand rejected KG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## Free Arsenal

Garnet blocked by brand and Jaric committs another foul.

Fans going Crazy and lead is by 4 again.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Time to pull away... :banana:


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Brand fouled out of game :curse:


----------



## Darth Bryant

Wow, that Ewing play was huge up lift.


----------



## Free Arsenal

I'm liking Ewing more and more.

21 on shot clock and Ross inbounds to Cassell.

Sam misses again, and t-wolves rebound.


----------



## Darth Bryant

ClipOre4Life said:


> Brand fouled out of game :curse:



uh what? He is still in the game....


----------



## ClipOre4Life

sorry..cbs giving me wrong info


----------



## Free Arsenal

Carter beats buzzard, 2 point game. Cassell needs to break out of slump.

Ross hits a jumper, back to 4 points.

4 minutes to go.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Ouch, KG....


----------



## Darth Bryant

BRAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Free Arsenal

t-wolves score, and brand hits a sweet jumper.

4 points again, Clippers need some stops to put this away.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Mobley in... With the way he was playing I'd almost rather leave Ewing in. But hopefully he can get some good shots in.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Now he's out.


----------



## Free Arsenal

4 fouls on Brand. Griffin misses first makes second.

Clippers by three and mobley si back in.

Ross to Kaman, another turnover.

Clippers need a stop here.. carter again and clippers by one.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

You guys have gotta hate ET's shot selection today. Brand's having a pretty nice game. Clips up only 1 after a TO.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Kamen fumbles ball away, carter brings the wolves back within 1.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Mobley for three BINGO!!!! :banana:


----------



## Darth Bryant

Horribly retarded play by mobley, but then he got the ball back and makes a three pointer. Glad he made it, but damn he is taking so many stupid shots it's killing me.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Wow where would the Clips be without Mobley today? That was a nice 3.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

bleepin CBS!!!


----------



## Free Arsenal

WhoDaBest23 said:


> Wow where would the Clips be without Mobley today? That was a nice 3.


After all the dumb shots he took, he was due.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Free Arsenal said:


> After all the dumb shots he took, he was due.



True, if he would have missed it I was ready to hop in my car and drive down for some *** kickings.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

one more clutch three and this is in the bag


----------



## Darth Bryant

Kaman with a stupid foul on KG when he was right under the basket.


----------



## Darth Bryant

ClipOre4Life said:


> one more clutch three and this is in the bag



I think your a little lost tonight man.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Garnett is fouled and makes it... 5 fouls on Kaman...

Garnet is going for the free throw... timberwolves get it back... :curse: 

Garnett blocked, and CAssell advances it. Ross rejected by Garnett and we approach the 1 minute mark.

Hudson ties game..


----------



## Darth Bryant

Tie game.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Tied at 89... come on Sam I am...


----------



## Free Arsenal

Last post from be before teh end of teh game.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Ross lost control of that ball before KG even blocked it. Tie game 45 seconds, time for ET to step up...


----------



## Darth Bryant

Great move to the hole by brand. Gotta make these free thorws.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

crap down to the wire.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Both Are Good!


----------



## ClipOre4Life

clutch FT shooting. Need to make a stop here.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Ross With Awesome Defense On Jaric!


----------



## ClipOre4Life

I wasn't aware Mobley was such a great rebounder.


----------



## Darth Bryant

lol, at first I thought Cassell was gonna get his *** kicked by KG..


----------



## WhoDaBest23

:laugh: at KG and ET. Man KG's elbows could've made ET's face even uglier...


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Minnesota taking timeout after timeout after timeout.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

For the win...


----------



## Darth Bryant

KG is such a damn beast.. Tie game 7 seconds left.... Let Mobley take the final shot.. I'm not confident in Sam tonight.


----------



## Darth Bryant

ClipOre4Life said:


> For the win...



Good god man, are you really watching this game?


----------



## ClipOre4Life

No. I'm making assumptions on box score updated stats. We have the last shot for the win.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Sam chokes with a wide open lay up, overtime now.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

crap...


----------



## Darth Bryant

Looked like an offensive foul to me from the angle, but no call. Clips up by 2.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Sam for one of the most horrific three point attempts I've ever seen in my life. KG returns with scoring off the bad Sam shot.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Jaric runs to the hoop makes it and gets fouled.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Jaric misses the free throw. Mobley for the huge dunk. Clips tied at 97.


----------



## Darth Bryant

ROSS FOR THE LEAD! :banana: :banana:


----------



## Darth Bryant

Keep Mobley and Ross shooting, don't let Sam take anymore damn shots tonight he isn't making anything.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

LOL I THOUGHT MOBLEY MISSED THAT DUNK, BUT NO, WAT A PLAY :clap: :clap:


----------



## spongyfungy

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> LOL I THOUGHT MOBLEY MISSED THAT DUNK, BUT NO, WAT A PLAY :clap: :clap:


 That dunk went through the rim so fast!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

Lawlers Law In Effect????


----------



## Darth Bryant

Mobley makes a free throw, 3 point lead clips. Hudson returns with a quick 2.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

o noo...why'd they give up that lay up so easily??? game not even close to over yet


----------



## Darth Bryant

Mobley with a really... Really... Really.... Really... Bad shot. Two open players and he takes a forced jumper himself. Missing badly. Wolves with the chance to take the game with the last posession.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Wow, Clippers couldn't have gotten anymore luck out of that final shot.. In and out.


----------



## Free Arsenal

We Win We Win We Win!!!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

OMG I THOUGHT GARNETT WAS GONNA MAKE THAT, HE HAD THE MOVES AND EVERYTHING. GOD THIS GAME WAS TRIPPY



p.s. i hate u today cassel


----------



## Free Arsenal

Clippers are the only undefeated team in the Western conference now. :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Hov

Garnett had a great look at the basket.

This season so far has the makings of a very special year for the Clippers.. Now, how soon before the rest of the league starts to notice?


----------



## Free Arsenal

But I'm loving Ross today, pressure shots he made, man that was insane.


----------



## Free Arsenal

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> Lawlers Law In Effect????


Most definitely.


----------



## qross1fan

Clippers win!!!!

btw nice job on the gt arsenal . . .

play of the game = Mobley jam in OT i believe


----------



## Free Arsenal

qrich1fan said:


> Clippers win!!!!
> 
> btw nice job on the gt arsenal . . .
> 
> play of the game = Mobley jam in OT i believe


I didn't do the OT though, I was tripping too much because of all the fouls to do it.

If Garnett's ball went in, it would have been a heartbreaker.


----------



## Starbury03

Wow this ia an amzing start for this team. but I dont feel they have even played that reat yet I think the team without Maggs and Shaun can still play better and then you throw those guys in. It can be a very succesful season. But I am afraid to get too excited and jinx it.


----------



## yamaneko

So far lawlers law is 1-0

Cant believe garnett missed that 5 footer. I say 9 times out of 10 he makes that shot. He made tons much more difficult shots during the game. Wonder if perhaps is collerbone was still hurting from when brand accidentally elbowed it.

Great game. Even if we would have lost this game, it would have been completely different than the chokes at the end of games last year. Last year was marred by strangely drawn up plays, mass confusion, no one wanting the ball in the crunch time, etc. This time there was nothing of the sort. Granted mobley and cassell did not hit all of their clutch time shots, but never did you (or at least I), sense the kind of panic that was prevalent last year. We cant expect cassell and mobley to hit all clutch baskets...everyone will have a bad game or so, but tonight when one wasnt doing well the other steped up. I was getting worried about Q Ross's two terrible drives to the hoop, but he quickly made everyone forget about it with his bobby simmons like jumper. 

Good game. Note that the clippers put up 100 points without wilcox, singleton, rebraca having good games, and of course without livingston, maggette, and mccarty.


----------



## Free Arsenal

I'm just hoping they can beat Minnesota again!


----------



## qross1fan

if garnetts ball woulda went in, it wouldve reminded me of 2 seasons ago when he made a shot in LA with 5 seconds left in regulation


----------



## Free Arsenal

yamaneko said:


> So far lawlers law is 1-0
> 
> Cant believe garnett missed that 5 footer. I say 9 times out of 10 he makes that shot. He made tons much more difficult shots during the game. Wonder if perhaps is collerbone was still hurting from when brand accidentally elbowed it.
> 
> Great game. Even if we would have lost this game, it would have been completely different than the chokes at the end of games last year. Last year was marred by strangely drawn up plays, mass confusion, no one wanting the ball in the crunch time, etc. This time there was nothing of the sort. Granted mobley and cassell did not hit all of their clutch time shots, but never did you (or at least I), sense the kind of panic that was prevalent last year. We cant expect cassell and mobley to hit all clutch baskets...everyone will have a bad game or so, but tonight when one wasnt doing well the other steped up. I was getting worried about Q Ross's two terrible drives to the hoop, but he quickly made everyone forget about it with his bobby simmons like jumper.
> 
> Good game. Note that the clippers put up 100 points without wilcox, singleton, rebraca having good games, and of course without livingston, maggette, and mccarty.



2-0 you forgot about Seattle... but if you want to go for the record, in the entire history of Broadcasting by Mike Lawler, the first to 100 has always won.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

qrich1fan said:


> if garnetts ball woulda went in, it wouldve reminded me of 2 seasons ago when he made a shot in LA with 5 seconds left in regulation


ya i remember that one. pull up, jump shot, swish, crowd groans. but it was cassell that sparked that comeback in the fourth

speaking of cassell, he was the most unclutch out of anyone tonite. i'm glad we had two clutch players, mobley and cassell. if one of em is off his game, and cassell was definitely off, then the other can pick it up for him


----------



## M-Blade

wow... what a finish... I almost died when KG took that final shot... 
Big props to Cat, EB, and Q for the victory tonight. :biggrin: 

With Maggs and Livi back this team will be getting many more W's in the future.


----------



## yamaneko

2-0 for lawlers law then. Was someone keeping track last year? Wasnt it like 80-90% correct too then?

but i was hoping it wouldnt get to that...would have been so sweet if cassell made that shot at the end. 

Cant believe brand let jaric get an and one on him. Remember earlier in this thread thats how i predicted the game would end up, with jaric wildly attacking the basket for his famous one handed runner. Brand should have known thats what he was going to do, and cut him off better...


----------



## Darth Bryant

This was a good learning game but there was some horrible decision making out there and if this team wasn't the wolves, but say the Nuggets, Warriors, etc I don't think we would have been so lucky. 

To many stupid shots by both Mobley and Cassel, that almost cost the game. Although Mobley did start to make up for it in the end.

My rankings as follows:

Brand :clap: - was straight up sick tonight. He was a post presence and held his own against one of the best PF's in the game. Made some clutch free throws to keep the Clippers alive and picked up a lot of Cassells sloppy shooting tonight. If Brand wasn’t as active as he was on the boards and in the post, this game would have been a Wolves blow out. Finished the game 10 of 17, with 9 rebounds, 4 assists and 4 blocks! He was an utter beast and as clutch as it gets in the fourth. He really is the backbone of this team. He may not be the leader of it, but he is the heart and sole of this team and he made sure the Clippers got the W in crunch time.

Mobley :biggrin: - Pretty decent game. Defense suffered a little in the fourth, especially compared to how good it looked in the first half of the game. When Jaric rotated to guard Cassel in the fourth, it gave Mobley a little more breathing room and allowed him to get in some clutch baskets including the sick jam. He shot 10-22, which is good, but it’s the 12 shots that bothered me most as half them were during crunch time before the overtime went into effect. Not to mention the final bad shot, which gave the Wolves the chance to win the game. I'd say it was a good game, but wasn't exactly the clutch performance I was hoping to see him with. But he still got the job done.

Sam ET uke: - Horrible shooting. Horrible defense tonight. Made some nice plays, but by the same token ruined most, if not all of them.. By choking on the offensive end. One of the biggest complaints many people have had over the years with Sam is he doesn't know when its time to switch from offensive spark to key assists man and getting others involved. When he got near 5-15 it was pretty clear his shots were not going to fall, but he continued to take rushed and stupid shots. If he had disturbed the ball better in the third and fourth this over time, and chance to lose might not have been possible. He finished the game going 5 of 19, wow. He did manage 7 assists and 2 rebounds, with only one turn over. But it was really just a bad effort and decision making process with Sam tonight, he single handedly almost gave the Clippers there first loss. It's also arguable that he gave them their first win as well. But Sam is smart enough to know when it's time to start dishing and not shooting, but because he was playing his old team it was obvious he wanted to be the "man" tonight, which didn't happen.

Ross :clown: - Had some god plays out there tonight. A few bad ones, but he really stepped up in the fourth with his defensive efforts and rebounds. He did so well that I'm almost a little worried about Corey's return. I like Corey and all, but can you imagine a game when both Cassell and Corey are having off nights.. How many shots they both can end up jacking up and bricking? Ross worked well in the spot tonight because he isn't that style of player.

Kaman :angel: - had a quiet but nice game for the most part. He was plagued by his fouling. But managed to help rotate over and double KG well with brand. Had some good passes, and didn't do to bad on the defensive end. But he did poorly box out tonight and it showed with his low rebounds. He often ended up underneath the basket directly and didn't get the rebounds he should have.. Lucky for him Brand was there to get em.

Honorable mentions go out to Ewing, he didn’t do much for the 17 minutes of the game he played, until the very end when he went out with an incredibly clutch play in the end while Mobley sat out. The kid sure plays like he is confident and been in the league a while. 

Overall the game was bad. Last years Clipper team would have possibly choked worse in the end of this game. But they held on to take win. Poor decision making skills on Cassells part resulted in a great deal of effort needed to be put in just to win a game that at one point the Clippers lead by 12 points in. On the road, and against better teams this type of game won't cut it. Cassell will always play like this.. But Mike will have to learn to sit him out when he is consistently jacking up bombs and blowing good leads.


----------



## Darth Bryant

yamaneko said:


> 2-0 for lawlers law then. Was someone keeping track last year? Wasnt it like 80-90% correct too then?
> 
> but i was hoping it wouldnt get to that...would have been so sweet if cassell made that shot at the end.
> 
> Cant believe brand let jaric get an and one on him. Remember earlier in this thread thats how i predicted the game would end up, with jaric wildly attacking the basket for his famous one handed runner. Brand should have known thats what he was going to do, and cut him off better...



I'd take Jarics (3-9 FG, 2-3 FT, 4 Rebs, 8 assists) play over Cassells (5-19 FG, 2-2 FT, 2 Rebs, 7 assists) tonight. Cassell utterly made me want to vomit. Both of them played badly, but Cassell was utterly pathetic on both the defensive end as well as the offensive end. 

For the record, at least Jaric actually scored a basket in crunch time, while our PG was busy taking wild shots and blowing our chances at winning.


----------



## Free Arsenal

If clips can win with this bad of a game from Cassell, I'm thinking we should be alright in Minnesota Monday, but unless Cassell picks it up, there's no way we'll win in Minny.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

OK ... I'll say it ...

We look better as ELTON'S TEAM. All this 'coaching' and I'll direct you is hindering our play. Let the boys play; they are not babies. There's a time and place for everything, but showboating every 5 mins that you are coaching is affecting the game. It can't be done while playing a team like Minnesota.

We were lucky to get this win. Although Mobley had a good game, Sam didn't. Will they ever be on the same wave link that we expect? I don't know ... Sam was doing some crazy stuff out there like tossing the ball towards the basket at the end of the 4th when he should have driven it and gotten fouled.

Also ... does Dunleavy have too much of a good thing? Are we so deep that he's having problems knowing who to put in and at what point? I'm just asking ...

I know ... It's only Game 3 and they're still learning each other. But, I tell you now --- I want Corey in there.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

Dynasty Raider said:


> OK ... I'll say it ...
> 
> We look better as ELTON'S TEAM. All this 'coaching' and I'll direct you is hindering our play. Let the boys play; they are not babies.
> 
> I agree with u on the part about the coaching and all the "set this guy up" and all of that. The offense suffers especially when they try to set up Kamen because he is very clumsy and sometimes careless with the ball. Another thing that concerns me is that everytime on offense nobody is cutting or moving, everyone just stands and watches the guy with the ball. The Clips need more movement on the offense end.


----------



## jcwla

There are no bad wins.
But this came close.
Disgusting fourth-quarter defense -- I swear Minnesota scored on all but one or two possessions in the quarter.
Horrible clutch-time decisionmaking -- awful shots by both Cassell and Mobley in situations where you wonder, are we incapable as of a team of running an offensive set? 
STAGNANT and nonexistent offense for long stretches -- such as anytime the second unit was on the court.
A game-long lead blown in the final seconds with some of the same time-worn elements that had me saying, "Same old Clippers." "Same **** different year." Not to mention that Garnett's last shot goes in at least nine times out of ten.
The result is nice and it's great that we're 3-0 and I know we're missing some key players. 
But other than maybe a good game against Atlanta -- and they're so awful it's hard to know -- we are yet to play anything close to the level of basketball this team can and should expect of itself.


----------



## Weasel

Good game tonight. Mobley did very well and hit some really big shots towards the end. Also he picked up 12 rebounds and if you guys have been noticing he is playing pretty good defense too. Cassell had an off night but still when he wasn't in there the Clippers suffered so don't think that he hurt the Clips tonight with all the misses he had. Brand had a quick start but didn't produce after that in the first half but he made up for it big time in the 2nd half. Good to see him back to original form. He also had some sweet blocks and often really disturbed KG even though KG did still do well. Brand did have that one sweet dunk over him in the first half. Kaman did well too but got in foul trouble because he had to guard KG a few times to keep Brand out of foul trouble. Ewing though stats don't show how key was in the end had that very important layup for the Clippers. I wasn't happy that the game went into OT since I thought the Clippers were doing a very good job against the Wolves in quarters 1-3. I was expecting them to win by a few, not as close as it ended. I was surprised that KG missed the game winner but it happns can't make them all. My favorite part of the game was when KG was kissing Cassell on his head.


----------



## Weasel

Also the whole Cassell vs. Jaric idea tonight didn't really exist since neither player for the majority of the time guarded each other. 

Also good job on the gamethread for tonight. :clap:


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique

that's were Corey is going to benefit in this kind of offense. He is the best clipper player at cutting to the lane. Not only that , but he is also a great finisher when ever he does it. Q Ross ran a similar play to Maggette's a couple of times and he ended being blocked both times by Garnett. Maggette a high leaper would have dunk it both times or would at least forced Garnett to foul him.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Weasel said:


> Also the whole Cassell vs. Jaric idea tonight didn't really exist since neither player for the majority of the time guarded each other.
> 
> Also good job on the gamethread for tonight. :clap:



True, but Jaric played better than Cassell tonight. As sad as that is.


----------



## Weasel

CDRacingZX6R said:


> True, but Jaric played better than Cassell tonight. As sad as that is.



That might be true, I am not going to agree or disagree but Cassell was more influential for the Clippers when he was on the court than Jaric was for the Wolves. I believe the Clippers had Cassell out a few time and the Wolves came back and cut it close but Cassell came in and the Clippers did well. Though stats wise he did not do well, I believe when he is on the court it is for the better for the Clippers.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Weasel said:


> Good game tonight. Mobley did very well and hit some really big shots towards the end. Also he picked up 12 rebounds and if you guys have been noticing he is playing pretty good defense too. Cassell had an off night but still when he wasn't in there the Clippers suffered so don't think that he hurt the Clips tonight with all the misses he had. Brand had a quick start but didn't produce after that in the first half but he made up for it big time in the 2nd half. Good to see him back to original form. He also had some sweet blocks and often really disturbed KG even though KG did still do well. Brand did have that one sweet dunk over him in the first half. Kaman did well too but got in foul trouble because he had to guard KG a few times to keep Brand out of foul trouble. Ewing though stats don't show how key was in the end had that very important layup for the Clippers. I wasn't happy that the game went into OT since I thought the Clippers were doing a very good job against the Wolves in quarters 1-3. I was expecting them to win by a few, not as close as it ended. I was surprised that KG missed the game winner but it happns can't make them all. My favorite part of the game was when KG was kissing Cassell on his head.


I agree with all of that except that Cassell didn't hurt the game. In crunch time be bricked 5 shots, all of which could have either one the game, or made it to where we wouldnt almost lose the game. And for the entire second half of the game as the wolves consistantly chipped away at our lead, instead of feeding Brand who was on fire, or even Mobley who after getting back in the game started warming up, Cassell continued to settle for poor shots instead of finding the open man. And even on the good shots, that were wide open such as the layup to win the game, he bricked em. Or that near air ball three he jacked up, and hit the side of the glass missing the rim alltogether, those types of plays ruin the leadership imagine in my mind.

He had a great amount of assists, but he could have had lots more, and been a real factor in the fourth, if he had simply found the open man consistantly instead of taking stupid shots. I know he wanted to shoot through the bad stretch, and of course wanted to show the wolves what they were "missing", but he really just showed us that he can become somewhat selfish and make poor decisions in crunch time. I still think he is awesome, but I hope Mike doesn't let Cassell get away with that to many times durning the season or it could really hurt the Clippers in the long run.

I think monday nights game will be a good way to test Sam, to see how he bounces back from this type of game. If he learns from this, and plays great on monday I'll lighten up on him, but if he goes another 5-19, mainly durning the second half of the game I'm going to vomit.

Not to mention this is the wolves, a team that also didn't make it into the playoffs.. What happens when we do this when playing teams like the Nuggets who went 32 and 8 to finish last season, the Warriors who also want that playoff spot? Or just plain good teams like Dallas, the Suns, Rockets, etc. That type of playing isn't going to beat those teams, it barely beat the Wolves and they are no way near as good as the Clippers line up on paper.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Weasel said:


> That might be true, I am not going to agree or disagree but Cassell was more influential for the Clippers when he was on the court than Jaric was for the Wolves. I believe the Clippers had Cassell out a few time and the Wolves came back and cut it close but Cassell came in and the Clippers did well. Though stats wise he did not do well, I believe when he is on the court it is for the better for the Clippers.



There was a few times Cassell as well as Brand were sitting out resting and it hurt the team. Cassell sitting out didn't do as much as the 14 bricks, the majority of which came in the fourth Quater and OT. Those baskets hurt no matter how well the team looks when your out there.

Jaric might not have been much of an influence but he made an important basket in the fourth, and knew his shooting was off and switched to passing. Something a 36 year old, two ringed vet should know already.


----------



## Weasel

The thing though about Cassell's shot selection is that that is his game. He took pretty much the same type of shots on the first game of the year and ended up with 35 points. He lives for the big, tough shots, it is too bad when his shot is off. Back to Jaric no knock on the guy, I still like him. He did knock down that one nice shot but also bricked that one important FT ( I forget which quarter 4th or OT, I believe it was OT). Had he made it, I think the Clippers might have lost the game.


----------



## qross1fan

well time for our 4 game road trip . . . . . 3-1 my prediction with a loss to Washington


----------



## Weasel

Also funny thing about the fans. They boo'ed the hell of out Jaric tonight, kind of surprising since Jaric never really spook any ill will toward the club during his stay. But I wasn't surprised at the booing of Candi, I would have booed him too.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Weasel said:


> Also funny thing about the fans. They boo'ed the hell of out Jaric tonight, kind of surprising since Jaric never really spook any ill will toward the club during his stay. But I wasn't surprised at the booing of Candi, I would have booed him too.



Yeah, I heard the boo'ing. People were not happy with Jarics comments after he was traded. It showed in the game. I think Jaric did a pretty good job defending mobley in the first 3 quaters, but he never got a good shooting rythme down.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW

Jaric didnt play or do much early on because of foul trouble.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Weasel said:


> The thing though about Cassell's shot selection is that that is his game. He took pretty much the same type of shots on the first game of the year and ended up with 35 points. He lives for the big, tough shots, it is too bad when his shot is off. Back to Jaric no knock on the guy, I still like him. He did knock down that one nice shot but also bricked that one important FT ( I forget which quarter 4th or OT, I believe it was OT). Had he made it, I think the Clippers might have lost the game.



It's cool that he does that. I am aware of his game. But if he wants to come here as the guy who is going to make everyone better, lead to the promise land, yada yada yada.. Than he has to recognize that the backbone of the team. Elton should get the ball when he is hot.. And he was extremly hot tonight. Instead of keeping his rythme, Cassell took many unnessiary shots.. Poor.. Un-timely, bad choice shots. This isn't the wolves where theres only two people who can score, there were many people doing well tonight shooting. Brand was just one of them. I want him to wise up before a good team takes total advantage of us. 

Thats were Mike comes in....


----------



## beavertrapper

Yeah I was there and I boo'd the hell out of both of them! It was fun!


----------



## Weasel

The best PG tonight, no not Jaric, not Cassel but the 3rd stringer Hudson. Whom I would have to say was the major reason the Wolves came back towards the end.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Weasel said:


> The best PG tonight, no not Jaric, not Cassel but the 3rd stringer Hudson. Whom I would have to stay was the major reason the Wolves came back towards the end.



Hudson was sick tonight.. No doubt.. Had some very clutch baskets to. Wish he'd cut that damn hair though.


----------



## TheClipSHow11

Jaric is a nice player. I like his game a lot. When he starts penetrating, he has good vision and good size to distribute the ball. He struggles with his ball handling from time to time, it showed a little tonight. But the largest difference in him and Cassell, is ball handling and descisions in crunch time. Marko missed a few key layups and the big free throw, that is his MO. 90% of the time, he would make a costly mistake or miss a shot in the last minute or two of a game. I feel more confidence in Sam with the ball in his hands, and you see the confidence in his teammates and himself. Marko doesn't have that presence and influence whatsoever. Cassell made a few keys passes in crunch time tonight. He had a terrible night shooting, but he is the ONLY reason we won opening night, and he did enough tonight to give us a chance to win. What else do you want? If he continually shoots 20%, then we will have a problem, but i wouldn't be surprised if he lights it up Monday. Any news on Shawn? - tonight showed a game when he could have helped, I bet his length could have shut down Hudson when he caught fire? I think the wovles looked a little tired at times tonight - I bet if Shawn was playing, we could have ran them out of the building. To a good win. :cheers:


----------



## Wilmatic2

My heart jumped out of my chest when KG took the final shot in Overtime, good thing he missed! Not to take any credit away from Hudson, he played great tonight. The thing that bothered me was his flopping. I know, as a player, you have to do whatever it takes to help your team win, but c'mon three flops?! That really got me upset, not to mention his feet weren't even set. Refs were horrible buying into his flopping.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I agree with all of that except that Cassell didn't hurt the game. In crunch time be bricked 5 shots, all of which could have either one the game, or made it to where we wouldnt almost lose the game. And for the entire second half of the game as the wolves consistantly chipped away at our lead, instead of feeding Brand who was on fire, or even Mobley who after getting back in the game started warming up, Cassell continued to settle for poor shots instead of finding the open man. And even on the good shots, that were wide open such as the layup to win the game, he bricked em. Or that near air ball three he jacked up, and hit the side of the glass missing the rim alltogether, those types of plays ruin the leadership imagine in my mind.
> 
> He had a great amount of assists, but he could have had lots more, and been a real factor in the fourth, if he had simply found the open man consistantly instead of taking stupid shots. I know he wanted to shoot through the bad stretch, and of course wanted to show the wolves what they were "missing", but he really just showed us that he can become somewhat selfish and make poor decisions in crunch time. I still think he is awesome, but I hope Mike doesn't let Cassell get away with that to many times durning the season or it could really hurt the Clippers in the long run.
> 
> I think monday nights game will be a good way to test Sam, to see how he bounces back from this type of game. If he learns from this, and plays great on monday I'll lighten up on him, but if he goes another 5-19, mainly durning the second half of the game I'm going to vomit.
> 
> Not to mention this is the wolves, a team that also didn't make it into the playoffs.. What happens when we do this when playing teams like the Nuggets who went 32 and 8 to finish last season, the Warriors who also want that playoff spot? Or just plain good teams like Dallas, the Suns, Rockets, etc. That type of playing isn't going to beat those teams, it barely beat the Wolves and they are no way near as good as the Clippers line up on paper.


As a rule, I try to avoid commenting on your posts, but this one I MUST AGREE with. I'm seeing things in Sam that Dunleavy HAS TO ADDRESS or the "cancer" so many are anticipating from Sam is going to grow. Especially, when Corey returns. Sam is supposed to be th veteran, experienced PG that we needed. We don't need him to bring the ball up count on our first 3 possessions every game looking for HIS shot first --- He is not the team. The Clippers are NOT about Sam. The first fundamentals of his position, I thought, was to get the ball to the open player in order to get everyone involved, and when all else fails OR he is too open NOT to take the shot --- he shoots. 

I'm happy that Sam is here. I know what he can do for us, but ... there are some issues there. I don't think he's doing anything to intentionally hurt the Clippers to advance himself, he just needs a reminder when he gets off track. Dunleavy has to do that BEFORE things turn, and the public doesn't need to know when/if that happens.

I am not liking what I see from him so far, and that includes the game he won for us. There is a reason why our offense flowed when Elton was scoring and it seemed like the Clippers from last year.


EDIT: Wanted to add that I do like Sam as a member of this team, although there is a caveat.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

Wilmatic2 said:


> My heart jumped out of my chest when KG took the final shot in Overtime, good thing he missed! Not to take any credit away from Hudson, he played great tonight. The thing that bothered me was his flopping. I know, as a player, you have to do whatever it takes to help your team win, but c'mon three flops?! That really got me upset, not to mention his feet weren't even set. Refs were horrible buying into his flopping.


Well, just realize that you will get an entire season of it with Sammy Cassell. Nobody attempts to flop more than samiam.


----------



## G-Force

Holy Cow, is that the Clippers at 3 and oh? I'm loving it! It looks like the rest of you Clippers fans are, too, judging from your extra long game threads.

Your starters combined for 88 of your 100 points with Brand and Mobley accounting for 54 points and 21 boards.

So, did the T-Wolves give you guys a scare by charging back in the fourth quarter and sending the game to OT? 

G-Force


----------



## qross1fan

man i guaranteed a win at half time, and when they caught up, i was like ****, this is not happening . .im glad we held it off!!!!


----------



## Free Arsenal

G-Force said:


> Holy Cow, is that the Clippers at 3 and oh? I'm loving it! It looks like the rest of you Clippers fans are, too, judging from your extra long game threads.
> 
> Your starters combined for 88 of your 100 points with Brand and Mobley accounting for 54 points and 21 boards.
> 
> So, did the T-Wolves give you guys a scare by charging back in the fourth quarter and sending the game to OT?
> 
> G-Force


If Cassell didn't have an OFF night, but a regular night, then it would have never been this close.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re:*

wow this was an amazing game...i was like NOOOO flashbacks!!! hahah

but now its different, and we held on ...so relieved !

i was just lookin round at the Western Conference and apparently the Clippers

are the only team without a loss  

Q Ross made some cluuuuutch shots 

and i agree, if sam would have had a NORMAL night, it wouldnt have been close...

but thanks to Cuttino, and his night, the victory came    

Elton of course, we didnt play our best, we should have blown em out, i still dont think 

we have played our BEST, when Corey comes back, and Walter, and we play our BEST

WOW


----------



## Darth Bryant

Dynasty Raider said:


> As a rule, I try to avoid commenting on your posts, but this one I MUST AGREE with. I'm seeing things in Sam that Dunleavy HAS TO ADDRESS or the "cancer" so many are anticipating from Sam is going to grow. Especially, when Corey returns. Sam is supposed to be th veteran, experienced PG that we needed. We don't need him to bring the ball up count on our first 3 possessions every game looking for HIS shot first --- He is not the team. The Clippers are NOT about Sam. The first fundamentals of his position, I thought, was to get the ball to the open player in order to get everyone involved, and when all else fails OR he is too open NOT to take the shot --- he shoots.
> 
> I'm happy that Sam is here. I know what he can do for us, but ... there are some issues there. I don't think he's doing anything to intentionally hurt the Clippers to advance himself, he just needs a reminder when he gets off track. Dunleavy has to do that BEFORE things turn, and the public doesn't need to know when/if that happens.
> 
> I am not liking what I see from him so far, and that includes the game he won for us. There is a reason why our offense flowed when Elton was scoring and it seemed like the Clippers from last year.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Wanted to add that I do like Sam as a member of this team, although there is a caveat.



True true. Looks like nothing changed in the rematch. I'm glad he only took 10 shots though, but still some of those shots seem to come at times when he should have been feeding others like Brand who were lighting it up. 

Oh well.


----------

